# I am asking for migration to Canada?



## hassan10010 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, its Hassan forms Dubai. I have a planned to migrate to Canada. I am professionally an Architect & the new rules give me a chance to migrate to Canada. 

After 3 month I was complete my 4 years’ job experience & I will planned to finish my IELTS in mid-September. If I complete all subject regarding for migration & submission to Canadian embassy with my complete forms in last October, then I will be able to migrate to Canada? (Coz with the new law each occupation has only 1000 sit & for the 29 occupation they want only 20000 people).

Please give me a solution.


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

hassan10010 said:


> Hi, its Hassan forms Dubai. I have a planned to migrate to Canada. I am professionally an Architect & the new rules give me a chance to migrate to Canada.
> 
> After 3 month I was complete my 4 years’ job experience & I will planned to finish my IELTS in mid-September. If I complete all subject regarding for migration & submission to Canadian embassy with my complete forms in last October, then I will be able to migrate to Canada? (Coz with the new law each occupation has only 1000 sit & for the 29 occupation they want only 20000 people).
> 
> Please give me a solution.


Hi,

Please read the process. The immigration process changes every year and those who have already immigrated will not read the process.

If the rules changed and you believe you can make good use of it. Do it.

Back in my time, it was required to have a valid degree+ experience + good command of English and/or French. Your case will fall if I am correct on that Skilled category which is a score system process.

Good luck


----------



## hassan10010 (Jun 1, 2010)

Rahulma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please read the process. The immigration process changes every year and those who have already immigrated will not read the process.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yea i have a valid degree+ experience + good command of English but i afraid coz from this year Canadian gov. wants only 1000 candidates per occupation. ( before this was unlimited )


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

hassan10010 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yea i have a valid degree+ experience + good command of English but i afraid coz from this year Canadian gov. wants only 1000 candidates per occupation. ( before this was unlimited )


Then don't wait and apply the sooner the better.


----------

